
Python 3.6.1 is now available - japaget
http://blog.python.org/2017/03/python-361-is-now-available.html
======
orf
Lots of small changes, including this interesting one[1]. Why anyone was
monkeypatching `len()` with a version wrapped in a `lru_cache` is beyond me!

Another good one is this[2], which improves the speed of creating dictionary
literals with constant keys by 30% (i.e {'a': 1, 'b': 2}.

The full changelog is here:
[https://docs.python.org/3.6/whatsnew/changelog.html](https://docs.python.org/3.6/whatsnew/changelog.html)

1\. [https://bugs.python.org/issue28991](https://bugs.python.org/issue28991)

2\. [https://bugs.python.org/issue28731](https://bugs.python.org/issue28731)

